# Home Owner and his new toy!



## Kikori (Aug 4, 2007)

This one is good for a chuckle or two!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTsHI6sBtks


----------



## treesquirrel (Aug 4, 2007)

That is Poindexter himself in the flesh folks!


----------

